# we have yellow perch in georgia???



## dan1552 (Dec 22, 2013)

caught this yesterday on a small blue and white medium depth crankbait in 4 to 8 feet along shoreline in lake oliver ..
im from texas , and stationed at benning.. never seen one of these in the south.. wife is from michigan on lake huron .. they catch them there .. thought they were from the north.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 22, 2013)

All over Dixie.


----------



## longshot (Dec 22, 2013)

We caught some at Clarks Hill


----------



## tnriverluver (Dec 22, 2013)

I just learned last week from a post on another board that they are in Ky Lake now. They are considered an invasive species by most. Can't be nearly as bad as these dang Asian Carp we now have almost every where.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have caught them all over Va.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 23, 2013)

They must be like a lot of residents that live up north. They go south for winter.


----------



## Stripermack (Jan 3, 2014)

I catch them in lake lanier every Year!


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2014)

Great tasting from what I hear.


----------



## Brine (Jan 4, 2014)

They are in many lakes and rivers in GA


----------



## dieselfixer (Jan 5, 2014)

Perch are one of the best tasting fish you can catch, they are a member of the walleye family. Do you have walleye that far south? I have not had the chance to fish south of Hickory NC where my step son and his family live.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 5, 2014)

We have them in southern va.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 9, 2014)

Yellow perch are my favorite freshwater fish to eat!


----------



## Driftingrz (Jan 31, 2014)

ive only seen 1 it was caught out of lanier by my mom fishing with a worm and bobber. id like to try to catch some and see exactly how tasty they are


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 3, 2014)

> ...... id like to try to catch some and see exactly how tasty they are.


Buy some and try it........

https://www.walleyedirect.com


----------



## Rabbitdundied (Feb 4, 2014)

Arkansas has walleye but not yellow perch.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 10, 2014)

they were illegally introduced into the tallapoosa river chain in alabama as well. my mom has caught a few cork and worm fishing as well.


----------



## Crappiejoe (Feb 11, 2014)

We have them up here in NC.That one looks like a pretty good one.


----------

